# Please!!! Help me find a JKD instructor in Louisville Kentucky



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

If there is not one then Wing Chun would probably be another one. I'm brand new to martial arts. I have never trained but this is the style I'm really interested in. However I will take advice on anything. I am here to learn all I can. If someone knows a place I can take JKD in Louisville though please let me know.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's great to look for a particular style -- but you might find it easier to start by looking at what IS definitely available to you in your area, in your cost range, and in your travel range.  Let's say there's a JKD school, but the guy charges $10,000 a month.  Probably not in your price range.  (If it is... wanna come up and be my student?!   ) Or if it only meets when you must be at work... or is too far outside of town for you to get to.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2011)

zac358 said:


> If there is not one then Wing Chun would probably be another one. I'm brand new to martial arts. I have never trained but this is the style I'm really interested in. However I will take advice on anything. I am here to learn all I can. If someone knows a place I can take JKD in Louisville though please let me know.


Somehow, I think you will find a TKD school.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2011)

Based on a bit of Webfu I saw that there is a BJJ/Sanshou school there


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Trust me I have spent literally hours on the web trying to find one near here. Yea 10,000 dollars no way but I am willing to sacrifice to be able to learn this style. I was hoping maybe if there wasn't a gym to at least find a guy who does it Privately. What is SanShou exactly? Since I'm new to martial arts I don't know many forms. Usually when I see one I don't know though I will research it. Also what is a TKD school? I saw that you said you feel I would find one but I'm not sure what it is lol. I was hoping maybe someone on here knew of a JKD school or trainer here that maybe wasn't on the Internet. Any and all info is appreciated guys. Thank you all very much.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2011)

zac358 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Trust me I have spent literally hours on the web trying to find one near here. Yea 10,000 dollars no way but I am willing to sacrifice to be able to learn this style. I was hoping maybe if there wasn't a gym to at least find a guy who does it Privately. What is SanShou exactly? Since I'm new to martial arts I don't know many forms. Usually when I see one I don't know though I will research it. Also what is a TKD school? I saw that you said you feel I would find one but I'm not sure what it is lol. I was hoping maybe someone on here knew of a JKD school or trainer here that maybe wasn't on the Internet. Any and all info is appreciated guys. Thank you all very much.


 
Sanshou 

I checked a couple JKD sites and there appear to be no JKD schools in Kentucky but Im not a JKD guy and maybe there is one there a JKD person may know about.


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

I really hope so. I checked the Internet to and couldn't find one. I just want someone who could train me here who knows it. If I can't find a JKD school anything else you all would suggest?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 30, 2011)

Go check out the schools in your area and see what is there and then figure out which one to go to.

I can suggest Styles of Martial Arts all day long but they will do you no good if there is no one teaching it in your area


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok I will do that.  I still really hope I find some to teach jkd here but I also will check put these other gyms.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

On of the instructors here lists JKD as one of the arts he has trained in:

http://www.atkalouisville.com/index.cfm?page=4


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks I'll give them a call and see if he gives lessons in that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

zac358 said:


> thanks I'll give them a call and see if he gives lessons in that.



Good luck finding what you want.  I am curious as to why you seem to be fixated on JKD in specific.  Nothing wrong with it, just curious why you think you'd prefer it over anything else.


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

I talked to him and he doesn't teach JKD. He does know the basics and said he culd teach me those however. He teach Muy Thai and boxing. I think that sounds cool so I'm going to meet with him friday and find out about the gym.


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Like I said I'm new to Martial Arts and have never practiced any. The only Martial Artist I really know is Bruce Lee. That's probably the best explanation for why I am so interested in it at the time. I did go online and look at the main concepts of it and what it teaches and liked what I saw very much.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

zac358 said:


> I talked to him and he doesn't teach JKD. He does know the basics and said he culd teach me those however. He teach Muy Thai and boxing. I think that sounds cool so I'm going to meet with him friday and find out about the gym.



Best of luck!


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you. You were very helpful. I might travel this summer to learn some JKD I would def do that for a chance.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

zac358 said:


> Thank you. You were very helpful. I might travel this summer to learn some JKD I would def do that for a chance.



The only thing I would suggest is that you give some thought to *why* you think JKD is the thing you want to learn.  I know it's Bruce Lee's art, and I certainly think it's a fine art and BL was a master; but my question to you is what do YOU think it offers you that other martial arts do not?


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

I will for sure think about that. The main reason I like it at the moment is because of the way it teaches you to intercept or counter attacks. I also like the mix of boxing and kicking that it brings.


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Also everything BL does seems to flow so smooth and naturally. I want to be like that.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2011)

zac358 said:


> Also everything BL does seems to flow so smooth and naturally. I want to be like that.



Totally cool, but take a good look around and notice whether or not other arts offer what you're looking for as well.  Consider that BL was both a fantastic martial artist and a movie star; not all you see in his movies is pure JKD, nor are other arts necessarily less 'flowing' than JKD.  Hey, if JKD is it for you, I'm hip.  Just don't shut the door to other arts you might find similar satisfaction from in your area.


----------



## zac358 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you I definitely won't. I'm going to check out this Muy Thai and boxing. I think I will like it and have looked into Muy Thai a lot as well. I will try out many forms and see if they are for me.


----------



## Ern-Dog (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a certified instructor under Sifu Dan Inosanto in Jun Fan Gung Fu / JKD Concepts. I'm located in Lexington KY.

Feel free to contact me here:  fcskalikentucky@gmail.com


----------



## zac358 (May 3, 2011)

Hey haven't been on in awhile and just saw this. Emailed you.


----------



## unladylikedefnse (Jun 8, 2011)

I just checked Paul Vunak's list of certified JKD instructors but unfortunately did not find any in KY. Sorry! The next nearest ones would be:
Indiana:
Brandon Blackwell - Greenfield, IN - www.fighting.net/brandonb
James Tran - Lafayette, IN - www.fighting.net/jamest
Matthew Knogge - Mulberry, IN - www.fighting.net/matthewk
Maurice Pierce - Greenfield, IN - www.fighting.net/mauricep



zac358 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Trust me I have spent literally hours on the web trying to find one near here. Yea 10,000 dollars no way but I am willing to sacrifice to be able to learn this style. I was hoping maybe if there wasn't a gym to at least find a guy who does it Privately. What is SanShou exactly? Since I'm new to martial arts I don't know many forms. Usually when I see one I don't know though I will research it. Also what is a TKD school? I saw that you said you feel I would find one but I'm not sure what it is lol. I was hoping maybe someone on here knew of a JKD school or trainer here that maybe wasn't on the Internet. Any and all info is appreciated guys. Thank you all very much.


----------



## RRepster (Jun 12, 2011)

zac358 said:


> Thank you. You were very helpful. I might travel this summer to learn some JKD I would def do that for a chance.



I admire your determination. One problem though is that (and keep in mind I love JKD) there doesn't seem to be a consences on just what JKD really is. You could travel thousands of miles, rent three weeks ahead non-refundable at a hotel only to find the "instructor" is really just teaching FMA. So much of what I see claimed to be JKD is just FMA mixed with some (very little) Wing Chun.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jun 12, 2011)

RRepster said:


> I admire your determination. One problem though is that (and keep in mind I love JKD) there doesn't seem to be a consences on just what JKD really is. You could travel thousands of miles, rent three weeks ahead non-refundable at a hotel only to find the "instructor" is really just teaching FMA. So much of what I see claimed to be JKD is just FMA mixed with some (very little) Wing Chun.



I agree 100%.  People interpret "absorb what is useful, discard what is useless and add what is essentially your own," to mean they can teach Muay Thai, FMA, grappling only classes and sell that as Jeet Kune Do and exploit the art for their own purposes - and Bruce would be agree with all their decisions. I'm glad the Lee family is finally getting serious about putting out a list of instructors that teach JKD as Bruce taught it.  It amazes me that people actually think he did FMA, silat, and Muay Thai - does no one do their research?


----------



## simplicity (Jun 14, 2011)

Your welcome to come up to my school in South East Michigan...


----------

